# 1997 Altima with varying engine vibrations



## ryry444 (Mar 24, 2010)

I recently bought a 1997 Altima with only 80K and it has an engine vibration at certain RPMs that I can't tell is a problem or just a trait of the car. I have found three distinct times that it happens at. Once the cars warm I can be sitting in drive and feel the car vibrating, if I shift to N the RPM goes up about a 100 and the vibration goes away. If I'm driving in town 30-40 mph it will shift to OD and the motor will be at 15-1800 rpm and it will vibrate through the car. If I turn OD off it kicks to 2200 and goes away. It will also due this when I pull off the freeway and let off the gas as the engine goes to 1700. If I'm in park and slowly bring the RPM to 15-1800 I can get almost all the vibrations out of it that I can while driving. My wife never noticed it until I pointed it out but I she doesn't notice it too much. I looked at the tranny and motor mounts and I see some cracks in the rubber in a couple spots but neither the motor or tranny rock around enough to clank against anything. Any thoughts about what could be doing this, or if its just how these years are would be great!? Thanks Ryan 
:newbie:


----------



## mc60170 (Jul 13, 2006)

Check the gasket between the intake manifold and the engine. It doesn't take much air bypassing the ECM to mess up the idle.


----------

